# opinion on leds



## blowinthatloud (Oct 30, 2014)

Have a 600 watt MH an some CFL bulbs, i have some 60 watt red an blue leds i was gonna also use, any suggestions or comments? 1st time tryin out the leds thank you


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 30, 2014)

Luv my LED`s, on my 6th grow using them. Very happy with the harvests. Have 2 Advanced Diamond Series 300`s, want 2 more to cover the rest of the room. Putting on an addition so I can have storage/work space and get it outta my garden room. Remember this.......Good LED`s are not cheap and cheap LED`s are not good. That being said, good luck with your garden party. Peace.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Oct 30, 2014)

Im hoping to get a few bigger ones before flowering, i wanna do some testing!


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2014)

blowinthatloud said:


> Have a 600 watt MH an some CFL bulbs, i have some 60 watt red an blue leds i was gonna also use, any suggestions or comments? 1st time tryin out the leds thank you



Check these links out:

*Tips and tricks with PJ using LED tech, It's not just the lights*>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69501

*In the Test Room with PJ - Testing a new light*>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69716

*Hamster's LED Flower Tent Thread*>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=895765#post895765

*Rosebud's 2014 new beginning*>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68734

I have two LED fixtures and i like them a lot. They allowed me to Grow through the Summer successfully for the first time ever. I had quit Summer grows because of the heat problems I encountered.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you Ham! This site is freakin awesome before all i had was my trusty Ed Rosenthal handbook! Now theres unlimited info so glad i came across MP!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 30, 2014)

Were glad you are here BTL.


----------



## DogBoy420 (Nov 2, 2014)

I bought an Apache Tech AT-600 a while back, and I love it.  I get good harvests with great potency.  With half the heat of a 1000-watt HPS.

The AT-600 is designed to be a true replacement for a 1000-watt HID setup.  And as far as I can tell, it certainly is...and it needs no ballast...and it will need no bulb replacements for many years...with lower power bills...

Wow, I don't miss HID lighting one bit...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2014)

It has been recommended to me that I use a 700W LED for a 32" x 32" space.  It is my understanding from PJ that LEDs do not cover more spae than HIDs--their advantage lies in other areas.  I have also learned that good LEDs are not cheap and cheap LEDs are not good.  I had hoped to get my with a lot smaller wattage, but have been told that it will really affect yield to go smaller.  Unfortunately, the LED industry as a whole still seems to be over-hyping their coverage areas.  The 400W MarsII advertises that it will cover an area 3' x 3', but PJ says that is not enough for my 32" x 32"--they are still overestimating coverage area and to about cut the coverage area in half to get a good idea of what it will cover.

I guess bottom lie is that you still have to diligent when purchasing LEDs and KNOW what you are buying.  If you are not familoiar with LEDs to make informed choices (like me), trust those that have been using them and know what they will do.  Remember that salespeople are not necessarily going to tell you the truth--their first job is to sell you things.


----------



## DogBoy420 (Nov 10, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It has been recommended to me that I use a 700W LED for a 32" x 32" space.  It is my understanding from PJ that LEDs do not cover more spae than HIDs--their advantage lies in other areas.  I have also learned that good LEDs are not cheap and cheap LEDs are not good.  I had hoped to get my with a lot smaller wattage, but have been told that it will really affect yield to go smaller.  Unfortunately, the LED industry as a whole still seems to be over-hyping their coverage areas.  The 400W MarsII advertises that it will cover an area 3' x 3', but PJ says that is not enough for my 32" x 32"--they are still overestimating coverage area and to about cut the coverage area in half to get a good idea of what it will cover.
> 
> I guess bottom lie is that you still have to diligent when purchasing LEDs and KNOW what you are buying.  If you are not familoiar with LEDs to make informed choices (like me), trust those that have been using them and know what they will do.  Remember that salespeople are not necessarily going to tell you the truth--their first job is to sell you things.



There are 2 LED companies that don't over-hype their products: "Area 51" and "Apache Tech".

After a lot of research and talking with actual owners, I bought an Apache Tech AT600.  It's their current "top of the line" LED grow light.  They advertise it as a true replacement for a 1000-watt HID.  And as far as I can tell, it is.

The spectrum I got is their latest recommended spectrum - it gives excellent results in both veg and flower stages of growth (no bulb changes needed, ever).  This single spectrum replaces both MH and HPS bulbs.  The LEDs will last for years with very little degredation, they run WAY cooler than HIDs, and my results have been great.  I can't personally say that the yield is the same as a 1000-watt HPS would produce, since I don't do side-by-side comparison grows.  But I got a good yield and out-of-this-world potency from my very first grow with the AT600 (Sugar Punch from Sannie's Shop).

The down side?  The AT600 cost me $2000, and that included the discount code I got from Apache Tech.  I also insisted on free shipping, so they knocked an additional $100 off the price.  Which brought it down to $2000.

It will eventually pay for itself, since I don't ever have to change bulbs, and I don't have to buy and replace ballasts (HID digital ballasts do wear out over time).  And I'm saving on power to the light itself, not to mention I save on cooling bills since the heat generated by the AT600 is a fraction of what a 1000-watt HID bulb generates.

For comparison, the surface temperature of a 600-watt HPS bulbs is 350 degrees F.  The surface temperature of the AT600 is 90 degrees F.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Nov 10, 2014)

Since i already have a 600 watt light, will smaller leds placed around the plants help with color spectrum or will the 600 over power them?


----------



## DogBoy420 (Nov 10, 2014)

blowinthatloud said:


> Since i already have a 600 watt light, will smaller leds placed around the plants help with color spectrum or will the 600 over power them?



I don't know if mixing HID and LEDs is a good idea or not.  I would think it could be done in a beneficial way, but honestly I don't know.


----------



## saycheese (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyone here have experience growing with diy cob leds? I can't find any reference on MP which is a shame as I've just built a diy led ( I won't elaborate but a quick online search for 'diy cob grow light' or 'battlestar ganjactica' will yield all the info and simple designs by those responsible) ...only a Handful of GJs to be found... Waiting for this round of pips to sprout I'm starting to worry if my build will perform well...smoked so much since I finished making it ...(if anyone goes hunting and reading, my build is similar to ganjactica but only 5x 3070 COB LED, 10x royal blue/deep red 3w led, active cooled)  
All I know right now is I researched a lot  read every page of every thread out there and  my conclusion at the time was "winner"...trouble is I've forgotten it all now I've bought n built...so if anyone knows anyone who knows...I should start a journal could be of use


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 11, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It has been recommended to me that I use a 700W LED for a 32" x 32" space.  It is my understanding from PJ that LEDs do not cover more spae than HIDs--their advantage lies in other areas.  I have also learned that good LEDs are not cheap and cheap LEDs are not good.  I had hoped to get my with a lot smaller wattage, but have been told that it will really affect yield to go smaller.  Unfortunately, the LED industry as a whole still seems to be over-hyping their coverage areas.  The 400W MarsII advertises that it will cover an area 3' x 3', but PJ says that is not enough for my 32" x 32"--they are still overestimating coverage area and to about cut the coverage area in half to get a good idea of what it will cover.
> 
> I guess bottom lie is that you still have to diligent when purchasing LEDs and KNOW what you are buying.  If you are not familoiar with LEDs to make informed choices (like me), trust those that have been using them and know what they will do.  Remember that salespeople are not necessarily going to tell you the truth--their first job is to sell you things.



Actually just to clarify I recommended a Mars 700 in your case, but it does not use 700 watts. Here are the specs:

*Mars II LED Grow Light 700w*

http://www.topledgrowlight.com/review/product/list/id/55/category/15/LED Output Power: 140pcs*5watt

Draw Power:300W~380W* < ---Draw power is key*

Dimension:390x380x90mm
Voltage: AC85~265V
View Angle of leds: 90° /120
Lifespan 50,000-100,000hours
N.W.: 8.7KG G.W.: 10KG
Coverage :3.5'x3.5' Standard
Spectrum: standard spectrum= full spectrum: 430~440nm, 450~475nm 620~630nm, 650~660nm, IR, and white
flower spectrum= red, white and infared.
vege spectrum= blue and white.


It is important to note that while most of these companies list their lights adding up the amount of diodes used, most of these guys do NOT drive them at peak power and that number is used to make people believe they have a 700watt light.
So yes, in your case I recommended the 700, but for your space you only need 350 or so watts to flower it out "IF" it is running at 350 watts.
A true 700 watt fixture however would be twice what you need.
In any event, I wanted to make sure no one is thinking I am going around recommending 700 watts for a basically 3x3 area as that would be a false.


​


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 11, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Aren't all LEDs that way--that the actual power consumption is about 1/2 of what the wattage is?


No, not even close. Ranges are all over the place.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 15, 2014)

first let me say high to all my old friends here, i have not posted lately but have been lurking :vap-Bong_smoker: i see everyone is doing ok, so i decided to jump on this led bandwagon and have been doing a lot of reading and no one has mentioned high tech garden supply. 80% of my op is from them guys and i have had no problems and they have great customer relations that being said i bought this ufo as a add on for my hps and can tell a difference in just a few days. i guess what im getting at is they have a good selection and good prices so check them out.i think right before spring ill get a bigger one and just run it.here is the one i have  http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-7-Band-135w-UFO-LED  i hung it so the sides could benefit. also i think ill hang around if its ok


----------



## Locked (Dec 15, 2014)

What up Astro... Long time no see.  We actually allow live link on MP now.   Good to see you again.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 15, 2014)

hey hammy,thanks for the info ill change it, seems you always did keep me in the right direction here  :laugh:


----------

